# Can you bake an apple pie, Billy boy, Billy boy...



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

Both Toni and Pat have been under the influence of the flu for the last few days, Pat the more so. Toni was sitting on the couch eating a small, hand rolled burrito on Saturday when momma said weakly, "Oh, can I have a piece of pie, too?" Her countenance fell when she discovered that there was no pie in the house, and within three minutes was snoring loudly in her chair. I figured that her nap would give me about an hour to whip up a pie.

Pies are absurdly easy to make and the prep time is often less than 15 minutes. So, here's the 'quick and easy apple pie' ala Theognome:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Crust-

2 cups flour
2/3 cup melted butter
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp cardamom
1/4 cup cold water

In a large bowl, stir together flour, salt and cardamom. Add melted butter, mixing with a wooden spoon until the flour is a bunch of pea-sized lumps. Add water slowly (about a tbsp at a time) mixing with hands, until dough is soft and firm. Knead on a floured countertop for a few minutes until smooth. Divide in half. Roll one half into a round, and then press it into a pie plate. Roll other half into a round and set aside.

Filling-
(Our church yard is full of apple trees, and we took several bushels of them, sliced them up and froze them. It's a great time-saver)

Six peeled, sliced apples
1 tbsp lemon juice
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
3/4 cup sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
2 tbsp flour

In a large bowl, mix all of this together for a few minutes until well blended.

Okay. Now pour/press the filling into the pie plate over the crust. Now, take the round of dough you set aside and cover the pie, crimping the edges together with a fork. Using a sharp knife, cut away and excess dough from the sides of the pie plate. Then, cut eight incisions on the top of the pie to allow it to 'breathe' while cooking.

Now, take a 12" piece of aluminum foil (tin foil for those over 60) and fold it into quarters. Cut the center out of the foil, then open it back up. Now, take the square of foil with the center gone and cover the edges of the pie with it. This will keep the edges of the crust from getting burnt.

Put the pie into the oven for 30 minutes. Remove foil and bake for another 20-30 minutes, or until golden brown. Serve warm with ice cream or cheddar cheese.

This is not complicated at all, and the pie can be in the oven in less than 30 minutes from a drop dead start. And it's yummy, too!


Theognome


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2009)

I absolutely love apple pie. No nuts and raisins though. Just tart granny smiths. 

I have never heard of cardamom in pie crust. I might try that. I love it in Krumkake.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

Augusta said:


> I absolutely love apple pie. No nuts and raisins though. Just tart granny smiths.
> 
> I have never heard of cardamom in pie crust. I might try that. I love it in Krumkake.




Cardamom is one of those spices that can make or ruin a good pastry. I would suggest that if you chose to try it, go light with it. It's a very pungent spice, and if too much is added to any pastry it overpowers and destroys what should have been a subtle effect.

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 16, 2009)

Little mama makes a great Dutch apple pie. But I don't think she could do it in 15 minutes.


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 16, 2009)

Augusta said:


> I absolutely love apple pie. No nuts and raisins though. Just tart granny smiths.



Best apples. Ever. For anything.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 16, 2009)

Augusta said:


> I absolutely love apple pie. No nuts and raisins though. Just tart granny smiths.
> 
> I have never heard of cardamom in pie crust. I might try that. I love it in Krumkake.



Amen!!-Granny Smith Apples are delicious in pies.I thought I was the only one who preferred them


----------

